# 6 months and 50 lbs?



## Geminon

So i went to the vet today because our 6 months old geminon had some runny stole the last few nights, hey gave us some medication but or vet told me he is underweight for his age. he is 6 months and only 50 lbs (last week he was 53 im guessing the tummy troubles cuased him to loose some of his weight). Has anyone had this problem before? SHould i be very worried? Right now he is on blue buffalo wilderness for puppies and get 3 cups plus lots of snacks in between meal times. Should I swap food or bring up the cups per day? The vet onl recommended science diet which Im not a big fan of due to their corn (when he was on it he constantly had stomach issues). His energy is still up and does really well in pretty much every other aspect. Any suggestions?


----------



## FG167

Well, my puppy weighed the exact same and now, at 7 months he's only at 55 lbs. He's at a wonderful weight for his size. Does your puppy's ribs stick out or anything - maybe your vet was commenting on for his build and not so much for his age? I have found a lot of vets think that in-shape dogs are too skinny...Although my puppy is currently eating 4 cups, we just upped that and he was at 3 cups at 6 months. The food you are feeding is fine. Perhaps just increase the amount.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Is he actually skinny (you can easily see every rib), or does the vet just think he should weigh more at his age? 

In either case - no, you should probably not be worried. If he's truly skinny you can increase his food slightly. Having some digestive issues can definitely contribute to being thinner than usual, but if he's fine now that will quickly resolve. 

If he's just on the smaller side, that's not a big deal either. The most important thing is that he's a healthy weight for his size, which simply cannot be determined by the numbers on a scale.


----------



## Shaina

He'd be shocked at my 9 month 54 pounder than! If the dog is actually too thin, that is one thing, but if the vet is just saying he's small for his age, then that vet needs to realized that not all shepherds are 100+lb monsters.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Nor should they be, Shaina!


----------



## JunosMom

My Juno is 55 lbs and she is 7 months old as well. She'sa big girl. She eats 4 cups a day plus treats, and is all muscle!She's not overweight at all, our vet feels she is perfect for her weight as well.


----------



## Geminon

thanks for all the re assurance. ive never thought he was skinny and yu cant see any ribs either. I think she just isnt used to working with many gsd pups lol. Here is a pic of Geminon also.


----------



## nicodemus

i have been tempted to worry bout nicco as well, BUT i dont ..... hes at 7 months now, and just barley at 50 lbs. he gets four cups daily, and thats down from the 6 cups of puppy chow he used to eat a day... i lowered his intake when i switched him to adult food. the vet says he looks like im feeding at the perfect amnt for him, and he looks great. from what i understand, its much better for shepherds to grow slowly anyway, as it saves on their joints from being too stressed. so dont worry bout it too much. and i too got the science diet BS from my vet ( yada yada ) what are they a cult or something lol?


----------



## Anthony8858

My incredibly beautiful, wonderfully smart, 6 month old (today) puppy, is a perfect 45 lbs. 

I'm not worried.


----------



## bocron

He looks just right . 
My male, who is a big boy now(much bigger than I prefer) weighed 64 lbs at 7mos, so I wouldn't worry at all.
My female weighed 45 lbs at 6 mos IIRC.


----------



## Acejin

My dog ​​at 6 months suffered from diarrhea and weighed 44 lbs, A month after the digestive problems were fix I took him to the vet to re-check his weight and I was amazed, He gain 20 lbs in one month and weight 64 lbs.

I think your dog looks excellent!


----------



## Samba

And then there is my girl... That 55lb mark at 18 months. There is variation. As long as the body condition is okay I would not worry too much. Young GSDs can look a bit unthrifty. It is not a bad thing as long as they are healthy.


----------

